# parts



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

looking for e-mail address of sonnysbolens. i tried [email protected] but page will not come up
any other e-mail that i can try. 

Ron


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

That was the email address as of a couple of weeks ago. I sent a note to Todd at that address and he replied, so I have to assume that it worked.:nerd: :nerd:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

When you say the page won't come up do you mean you send a message and later get an undeliverable mail notice or do you mean if you click on [email protected] nothing happens? If nothing happens when you click on the link the problem is on your end with either your email or computer. 

You know getting in touch with these guys is like getting an audience with the pope! Be sure to have your list ready if they answer the phone (260) 726-2808. Don't be afraid to ask all your questions. They never rush you off the phone. If emailing, give them a list of everything you might need and request price and availability. You know there are only 2 people there and will answer the emails as they get time.


----------

